# My instep is killing me



## Manny (Jan 22, 2009)

My left instep is killing me, every single step I make I feel like a HOT nail is driving inside my instep just I the midle of the foot, I've been feeling this paine since last week, don't recall kicking hard surfaces just only the palchagis and never felt unconfortable doing that. My instep looks fine, not swollen at all.

Any clue?

Manny


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 22, 2009)

That sounds like it could be either a fracture in one of the small bones or a strained tendon.  

I've had plantar fasciitis for months and that gives very similar symptoms. Mine is in my heel and some mornings it takes a few steps before I can even walk properly.

If it has stayed with you for a week and has not improved, then a visit to the quackster might be in order.  If nothing else he'll be able to advise you how to begin to remedy the situation in general terms.

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/plantar-fasciitis-topic-overview


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 22, 2009)

What he said.  Sharp pain that doesn't go away is not usually a good thing.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 22, 2009)

It could also be a deep bruise on the instep itself had that a few years ago, man that was some of the worst pain in the world. I thought I had a fracture foot.


----------



## Laurentkd (Jan 25, 2009)

Is this on the same foot you hurt before?
I have pretty high arches but they never bothered me until I sprainted my ankle really bad.  Now, it is like those tendons can't support my high arch as well and if I over-do it, that instep/arch gives me pain similiar to what you are describing.  I tape my instep up to give it support when it bothers me like that.  Two quick layers of tape makes all the difference in the world for me.


----------



## searcher (Jan 25, 2009)

The problem with the feet is that there is not a bunch of tissue to protect them.   You can get bone bruises, broken bones, tendon tears, skin-bone seperation, .....

I would go see a Dr.   Until then, Rest Ice Compression Elevation.


----------



## Manny (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to get late, well my left instep is the bad one, when I walk I feel like a hot nail penetrate my instep, however and this is weird, kiking the palchagis with this feet does not hurt. It only hurts when I walk, but can kick with instep with almost cero desconfort, weird don't you think? There is some times when I'm on bed I feel little painful spasms and even some times when I touch and rub the area feel like electric waves.

Manny


----------



## redantstyle (Jan 29, 2009)

you pulled something.


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the best thing would be to try and rest as much as you can and also to go and see a doctor about it. It might just be a bit of a sprain, but it could also be something more serious and so you need to get it properly checked out "just in case".


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 29, 2009)

Manny,

That's only natures way of saying stay off the foot.

Deaf


----------

